# Altima Headlights



## kjm3w (Nov 10, 2009)

My headlights aren't looking pretty anymore. I bought some headlight restorer stuff and looks good but is still kinda hazy. Then I bought the CV headlight restorer defogger. Looks good, but lines are still visible from the sealant. I was thinking about taking them off and sanding them good and clean them then put on some clear coat spray paint. Would that be stupid to do?:newbie:


----------



## tunnelrat (Nov 9, 2009)

I've never done it so I wouldn't know if it would work...I'm wondering if it would hold up in the weather, like rain and driving on the interstate, etc. If you are set up on Ebay you can get new ones for $30 - $35 each. I did that on my '99 and they fit and look great. You can also get the Xenon bulbs for less than $8 if you likek the brighter light.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

kjm3w said:


> My headlights aren't looking pretty anymore. I bought some headlight restorer stuff and looks good but is still kinda hazy. Then I bought the CV headlight restorer defogger. Looks good, but lines are still visible from the sealant. I was thinking about taking them off and sanding them good and clean them then put on some clear coat spray paint. Would that be stupid to do?:newbie:


Wet sand with a really fine grit sandpaper - start with 800, wash it off and then 1000. Once you have a nice smooth, clean finish, use a quality car polish and then buff thoroughly to a shine.


----------



## kjm3w (Nov 10, 2009)

I have done the whole sanding thing. It does work, but no matter how good you sand it and buff it, a month later they will start to fog up even if I keep them clean. They are a hassle. I may just give in and get new ones, but I figured I would be constructive and try to fix them myself. That CV headlight restorer/defogger works great. But the last step is to use the CV#2 for two coats. It makes it look brand new and stays on a long time, but there just isn't enough of that stuff. Does anyone know exactly what chemical it is? Here is the link....

Headlight Restoration


----------



## crug75hid (Oct 10, 2009)

I wanted a High Intensity Discharge kit which is a very cool light and
better visibility especially during night driving. I opted to go with
the single beam HID kit too and love it, they are cheaper on ebay but
I wanted a warranty so I got it here
Sealed Beam
Headlight Kits, or you can try one of the vendors. Also some of
the forum sponsors selling 
Headlight Kits usually have a sale going on. Either way its a
great system, and very easy to install.


----------



## ALTIMAte-rider (Dec 10, 2009)

yeah i wanna get some new headlights too. i wanna add halo rings in my headlights to match my halo fog lights


----------

